# Vergogna Diego Costa: tossisce ai giornalisti. Video.



## admin (12 Marzo 2020)

Comportamento vergognoso di Diego Costa nel post Liverpool - Atletico. L'attaccante, prendendosi gioco dei giornalista e dell'emergenza coronavirus, ha simulato una tosse indirizzata verso gli stessi giornalisti presenti. 

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comportamento vergognoso di Diego Costa nel post Liverpool - Atletico. L'attaccante, prendendosi gioco dei giornalista e dell'emergenza coronavirus, ha simulato una tosse indirizzata verso gli stessi giornalisti presenti.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Sti pezzi di *****, qui la gente muore e fanno gli splendidi


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Un anno di squalifica


----------



## kekkopot (12 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comportamento vergognoso di Diego Costa nel post Liverpool - Atletico. L'attaccante, prendendosi gioco dei giornalista e dell'emergenza coronavirus, ha simulato una tosse indirizzata verso gli stessi giornalisti presenti.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Fa lo spiritoso come il giocatore di NBA che poi si è rivelato positivo... c'è poco da scherzare


----------



## alcyppa (12 Marzo 2020)

Sparare alle ginocchia.


----------



## Tsitsipas (12 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi sono ancora indietro di settimane negli altri Paesi. ancora si ironizza e questi sono i segni tangibili.


----------



## Solo (12 Marzo 2020)

Diego Costa ha sempre avuto un QI di 50-60, ad essere generosi...


----------



## Route66 (12 Marzo 2020)

Ridi pure e fai lo splendido idiotz che la tua squadra ha svoltato quando ti hanno tolto dal campo!!
Ti tornerà tutto indietro tranquillo...


----------



## unbreakable (12 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comportamento vergognoso di Diego Costa nel post Liverpool - Atletico. L'attaccante, prendendosi gioco dei giornalista e dell'emergenza coronavirus, ha simulato una tosse indirizzata verso gli stessi giornalisti presenti.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



l'ho visto e rivisto , la prima impressione sono sincero non mi pare reale..il suono della tosse viene da un'altra direzione ed e'insolitamente alto..pero' se l'hanno trasmesso al chiringuito in diretta mi sbagliero' io..


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un anno di squalifica


 Meglio due


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2020)

La cosa più odiosa è la referenza che c'è verso questi ritardati mentali..manco uno dei giornalisti che gli urli dietro "pezzo di m€rd4!" 

tutti li a prendersi gli sputi di questo cavernicolo


----------



## Pit96 (12 Marzo 2020)

Alla fine abbiamo capito che gli idioti non siamo solo noi otaliani. Basta guardare ai puffi francesi e questi comportamenti stupidi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Marzo 2020)

non hanno ancora capito la gravità, eppure vive a Madrid, città che ha più infetti di Milano


----------



## AndrasWave (12 Marzo 2020)

63 morti in Spagna aggiornati adesso, cosa hai da ridere idiota. Capisco Conte quando lo voleva far fuori. Il Balotelli Spagnolo questo..


----------



## sacchino (12 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comportamento vergognoso di Diego Costa nel post Liverpool - Atletico. L'attaccante, prendendosi gioco dei giornalista e dell'emergenza coronavirus, ha simulato una tosse indirizzata verso gli stessi giornalisti presenti.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post



Una bella settimana di terapia intensiva.


----------



## Ringhio8 (12 Marzo 2020)

Paragonabile all'idiota che ha sputato addosso ai medici l'altro giorno. Criminale


----------



## Wetter (12 Marzo 2020)

In spagna non hanno ancora capito la gravità della cosa,solo oggi 687 nuovi casi,totale dei casi 3000,e questi fenomeni ancora che ci scherzano...
Tempo 4-5 giorni e ci scavalcheranno per la medaglia d'argento,vedrete...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Marzo 2020)

E di questo fenomeno non si parla? Ha toccato tutti i microfoni per protesta contro la fake-epidemy, in seguito trovato positivo.


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2020)

Comunque la UEFA che basa tutto su fair play, comportamenti etc etc...mi sorprenderebbe in una loro competizione lasci passare un gesto simile senza conseguenze.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> In spagna non hanno ancora capito la gravità della cosa,solo oggi 687 nuovi casi,totale dei casi 3000,e questi fenomeni ancora che ci scherzano...
> Tempo 4-5 giorni e ci scavalcheranno per la medaglia d'argento,vedrete...



La Spagna ha in questi momenti chiuso tutto. Sti asini.


----------

